# Boat Trailer Storage?



## capnjustin (Nov 2, 2011)

Howdy,

I'll be down in a few weeks and bringing my boat. The condo I am staying in do not allow trailer storage, and the marina where I'm keeping the boat does not either. I will probably be launching from Shoreline Park... can I keep my trailer there for a week? Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry I'm a little confused. you plan on launching at shoreline park then taking the boat to the marina everytime?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Unless thing have changed recently, I wouldn't leave your trailer there even if it was locked to your truck. There have been several stolen from there over the years. Where is your condo and how big is the trailer?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im with SOS, wheres your condo and how big is the trailer?? I might have a place for you to store it, if its not too wide..


----------



## capnjustin (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the replies. Our condo is close to peglegpetes and so is where the boat will be. It will be staying in the water the whole week, just a small 17 foot boat, so the trailer will be somewhere all week... Hopefully safe.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

